# SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Januar 2007)

@ All

Auf grund der Anfrage vieler Boardies,bezüglich dieser Rolle habe ich mal im japanischen www. nachgeforscht und dies mit unserem www. mal verglichen :

Zuerst einmal wir reden von dieser Rolle :






Optisch gesehen eine schöne Rolle welche  hierzulande schon einige Tests hinter  sich hat.

Nun schrieben einige Boardies immer etwas von einer HP4000-A,also suchte ich im *Internet nach *dieser und fand das :








Daraufhin ging ich ins japanische Internet,gab dort die selben Daten ein und bekam leider keine Rückmeldung.
Grund: eine Dendou-Marou 4000HP-A gibt es in Japan nicht.
Komisch aber nicht ungewöhnlich,weil wie ich schon in anderen Threads bereits sagte,manchmal ein und die selbe Rolle aber
weltweit unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen.

Gut.Also die Seite von Shimano Japan aufgerufen,dort den 
derzeitigen (2006/07) online Katalog aufgemacht und stellte fest,mein Rechner hatte recht,eine Dendou Marou 4000HP-A
gibt es nicht,dafür aber eine Dendou Marou 4000HP.

Hier mal ein Auszug eines japanische Geräte Händlers :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Um so richtig verwirrung zu stiften, hier 
noch einige Links.
Okay die hier bei uns angebotene Rolle hat ein CE-Zertifikat,deswegen denke ich mal wird sie hier mit einem A am Ende gehandelt.
Bei genauer Betrachtung der Daten beider Länder stellt man
schnell fest es gibt abweichungen im Gesamtgewicht.
Die DDM war Weltweit eher auf  dem Markt als ihre japanische
Version,was auch die etwas abgespeckte Variante wiederspiegelt.
Nach mir vorliegenden Informationen hat man an der Elektronik
und an der Spule,verbesserungen vorgenommen.

Wer sich eine solche Rolle in JApan bestellen sollte,der sollte
einen Händler finden,welcher das englische Booklet liefert.
Nicht jeder auf der Welt kann japanisch.

Eins habe ich noch:
Ein Händler sagte mir,er würde mir davon abraten in Japan zu bestellen,wegen der Ersatzteile ............#c|uhoh:
Er selbst als Händler würde es zu Shimano Europa schicken,dort geht es nach Japan und das ganze wieder zurück.
Soll das heißen,es gibt weltweite Unterschiede mit den Ersatzteilen...#c mir zwar bekannt,aber Öffentlich ?!

Nun fragt sich vielleicht so mancher,warum schreibt er das
alles :

Weil die Rolle in Japan,verbessert ist,im Gegensatz zu dem europäischen Modell und weil und  das  ist nicht  unerheblich :


Die Rolle hier ab 600 Euro aufwärts angeboten wird und in Japan das verbesserte Modell für derzeit ab 300 Euro im Handel erhältlich ist.

Je nach Händler kann man vielleicht sogar bis auf 250-270
Euro hinunter kommen.


Da Frage ich mich doch allen ernstes,was soll das ???
Warum muß ich in Japan die Rolle kaufen,nicht wegen des Geldes,sondern wegen der <Technik,und hierzulande wird
mir veraltete Technologie angeboten.
Von den Preisen will ich mal garnicht reden.

Ich denke darüber sollte sich ein jeder von uns mal ein eigenes Bild machen.

Nur mal so am Rande :

Ich bekam vor einigen Tagen eine Mail aus Japan,bezüglich Ruten von DAIWA und SHIMANO.
Diese Ruten werden bei uns derzeit mit 300 Euro und mehr angeboten,die selben Ruten werden dort in Japan in dem Shop
auf einer Art " Krabbeltisch " für 50-60Euro angeboten.
Die Ruten waren Neuerscheinung 2006 Weltweit.

Ehrlich gesagt,da faß ich mir an den Kopf ....#q#q#q



Jo,wünsche allen Interessierten viel Spaß beim Lesen und Nachdenken.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Laky (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Hallo |wavey: 
Jaaaaa... :vik:  tusen takk, und jetzt noch ein Onlinehändler mit einer, zumindest englischsprachigen Seite der diese Rolle im Angebot hat und wir kommen der Sache schon ein Stück näher .

MFG
Laky


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Wie ich heut noch festgestellt habe,besteht dieses Thema
bereits,siehe hier
Nun Frage ich mich,warum mich die Boardies,die schon die Rolle besitzen,mich angeschrieben haben......?????????????|kopfkrat

@ Laky

Passender Link folgt.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Hier schonmal eine Explosionszeichnung der DDM4000HP-A


Der  STF  :g
http://fishing.shimano.co.jp/body/parts_list/02_bait/0803.pdf


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Hier schon mal ein Anbieter,den am besten anschreiben und nachfragen ob er auch ins Ausland versendet.

Hier einer,der einen recht guten Preis als Auslandsversender
bietet.

Um an die richtig guten Preise zu gelangen,sollte man 
japanisch können ( leider).

Der  STF :g


----------



## Pete (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

beim ginrinpeche könnt ihr euch 100 prozent auf dessen cooperation verlassen...#6


----------



## Laky (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Hallo
GINRINPECHE steht jetzt bei mir an erster Stelle in den Favoriten :vik: . Bei den Preisen habe ich 2x hinschauen müssen |uhoh: , ich dachte zuerst das sind Druckfehler so günstig ist der #6 . Es wird jetzt aber doch eine Miya werden, vermutlich die Command X 4HP|rolleyes 

MFG
Laky


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Laky schrieb:


> Hallo
> GINRINPECHE steht jetzt bei mir an erster Stelle in den Favoriten :vik: . Bei den Preisen habe ich 2x hinschauen müssen |uhoh: , ich dachte zuerst das sind Druckfehler so günstig ist der #6 . Es wird jetzt aber doch eine Miya werden, vermutlich die Command X 4HP|rolleyes
> 
> MFG
> Laky




@ Laky

Günstig,wenn man kein japanisch kann....



Der  STF  :g


----------



## Noob-Flyer (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Laky schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bei den Preisen habe ich 2x hinschauen müssen |uhoh: , ich dachte zuerst das sind Druckfehler so günstig ist der #6 .



Vergiss seinen Ebay-Shop nicht, da ist er meist noch günstiger#6


----------



## Tooommy (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

*Na warum haben wir Dich angeschrieben.*

Ich habe so eine Rolle erworben als Geschenk für meine Frau die genauso wie ich Tiefseeangeln betreibt (nur Sie ist absolut fertig nach einem Angeltag) Und da ich froh bin das Sie mit mir das Hobby teilt , habe ich Ihr diese super Rolle geschenkt!

So nun habe ich Sie zu Hause bespult und ausprobiert und wenn man die Rolle so anschaut möchte ich natürlich auch evtl. viellleicht, nein ganz bestimmt so ein super super Teil haben.

Na ist das eine Erklärung!  (Lach) und wenn man es sehr günstig bekommen kann.


Also bei ebay habe den Shop nicht gefunden!


----------



## Helle_1 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Pete schrieb:


> beim ginrinpeche könnt ihr euch 100 prozent auf dessen cooperation verlassen...#6


 
:z habe meine skepsis überwunden und bin wild entschlossen eine SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,bei ginrinpeche zu bestellen. 
kann leider nicht erkennen ob ein kabel dabei ist?.hat jemand eine Info für mich?

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Pete (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

logo, kabel is drin...kannste nix verkehrt machen...


----------



## Noob-Flyer (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Tooommy schrieb:


> *
> Also bei ebay habe den Shop nicht gefunden!*


*

Da ist bei dir wohl etwas falsch gelaufen. Bei mir wird nur dieser ausgespuckt, wenn ich im Suchmenü nach Verkäufern suche und dort ginrinpeche eingebe#6*


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Tooommy schrieb:


> *Na warum haben wir Dich angeschrieben.*
> 
> Ich habe so eine Rolle erworben als Geschenk für meine Frau die genauso wie ich Tiefseeangeln betreibt (nur Sie ist absolut fertig nach einem Angeltag) Und da ich froh bin das Sie mit mir das Hobby teilt , habe ich Ihr diese super Rolle geschenkt!
> 
> ...







@ Tooommy


Du warst auch nicht persöhnlich gemeint.....

Wenn Du die Rolle halt schon im Frühjahr mitnehmen willst nach Norwegen,dann mußte über Ginrinpeche bestellen,ist halt ein wenig teurer,aber immer noch billiger las sie in D zu kaufen.


Der  STF   #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

@ Tooommy


Hier der Link zum E-BAy Shop.


Der  STF


----------



## Laky (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Hallo
Der Hammer was gerade bei Ginrin... abgeht|supergri  , vielleicht hätte man den Link nicht so öffentlich posten sollen den leider machen einige Wiederverkäufer gerade die Sofortkauf-Preise kaputt #c . Die Rolle die ich mir angeschaut habe ist schon um 50€ gestiegen (d.h. die Neueingesetzten sind gegenüber den Vortag um 50€ teurer)#d . Von den 8 Dendou-Marou 4000hp die heute eingesetzt wurden, sind schon 5 verkauft, vermutlich werden auch die morgen teurer und leider wird man ein Teil der Rollen wohl demnächst bei eBay Deutschland wiederfinden ;+ (aber bestimmt nicht für unter 300€). 

MFG
Laky


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Laky schrieb:


> Hallo
> Der Hammer was gerade bei Ginrin... abgeht|supergri  , vielleicht hätte man den Link nicht so öffentlich posten sollen den leider machen einige Wiederverkäufer gerade die Sofortkauf-Preise kaputt #c . Die Rolle die ich mir angeschaut habe ist schon um 50€ gestiegen (d.h. die Neueingesetzten sind gegenüber den Vortag um 50€ teurer)#d . Von den 8 Dendou-Marou 4000hp die heute eingesetzt wurden, sind schon 5 verkauft, vermutlich werden auch die morgen teurer und leider wird man ein Teil der Rollen wohl demnächst bei eBay Deutschland wiederfinden ;+ (aber bestimmt nicht für unter 300€).
> 
> MFG
> Laky




Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm !!!!

Ich würde mich davon nicht irritieren lassen,glaube nicht das
es etwas mit der veröffentlichung hier zu tun hat,sondern
das die Leute ihre Chance nutzen.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Laky (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Hallo


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm !!!!


Och, mir macht das nichts|supergri , ich habe Zeit und kann bis nach der JiSpo warten .

MFG
Laky


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Laky schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Och, mir macht das nichts|supergri , ich habe Zeit und kann bis nach der JiSpo warten .
> 
> ...



@ Laky

Wenns so ist,warte lieber bis Jahresende,dann purzeln die
Preise meist gewaltig,teilweise bis 70% Rabatt....

Der   STF  :g


----------



## Laky (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Hallo
Wahnsinn|supergri  alle 8 Dendou Marou 4000 HP innerhalb eines halben Tages verkauft und wohl alle nach Deutschland:m . Mal schauen was die morgen so kosten sollen|supergri 
MFG
Laky


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Laky schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wahnsinn|supergri  alle 8 Dendou Marou 4000 HP innerhalb eines halben Tages verkauft und wohl alle nach Deutschland:m . Mal schauen was die morgen so kosten sollen|supergri
> MFG
> Laky



@ Laky

Wie gesagt,ich persöhnlich kaufe immer zum Jahresende.
Nicht unbedingt wegen der Preise,sondern weil manche
Produkte im LAufe des Jahres noch weiterentwickelt werden.
So kann man manchmal ´nen Prototypen ,der im darauffolgenden Jahr als Neuheit angeboten wird,schon am Jahresende für gutes Geld bekommen.


Der  STF :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

@ Laky


Wenn Du die Norwegen-Angel-Berichte 2007,und da speziell
die beigefügten Bilder,demnächst gut betrachtest und dabei eine DDM 4000HP-A siehst,dann weißt Du wer ,wo, einkaufen 
war....|supergri|supergri


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Tooommy (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Tja schade zur Zeit die 4000 HP geplündert!!!

Der Link hat die Schuld!!  Lach!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Tooommy schrieb:


> Tja schade zur Zeit die 4000 HP geplündert!!!
> 
> Der Link hat die Schuld!!  Lach!




Schickste  deine Frau halt öfters in die Pilze in Norge....:q

Damit Du mit der Rolle auch mal Fischen kannst....


Der  STF


----------



## Tooommy (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Dann gehe ich wohl eher zum Schneemann bauen oder?


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

@ All


Nach der Messe jetzt am Wochenende in Japan,soll es
einen ganzen Schwung neuer E-Rollen geben.

Wollt nur mal bescheid sagen....#6


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

@ All

Da ja hier letztens die Frage aufkam,wo die Rollen von GirinPeche
hin sind,weil sie innerhalb von 2 Tagen ausverkauft waren
hier die Lösung : bei 3..2...1... jedem seins....:vik:

Das beste daran,sie bieten das Japan Modell als das für den 
Europa Markt produzierte an,d.h. die 4000 HP-A ist die 
CE - zertifizierte Rolle,angeboten wird aber die 4000 HP.
Auch die angaben weichen vollkommen ab,die japanische 
Rolle 4000HP mißt in ft=feet,die Weltweite in m=metric=meter.
Schon toll was die einem so verkaufen wollen.....:q:q:q


Der  STF


----------



## Laky (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Hallo #h 
Die steht aktuell bei Ginrinpeche, als spätes 06 Model für 267,22€ incl. Porto #6 , da kommt nur noch Zoll und Steuern zu, da brauche ich die ja wohl nicht für über 500€ kaufen|supergri #h |supergri .


MFG
Laky


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Laky schrieb:


> Hallo #h
> Die steht aktuell bei Ginrinpeche, als spätes 06 Model für 267,22€ incl. Porto #6 , da kommt nur noch Zoll und Steuern zu, da brauche ich die ja wohl nicht für über 500€ kaufen|supergri #h |supergri .
> 
> 
> ...




Davon mal abgesehen,vom Preis,ich meinte ja auch die 
Angaben ???
Echt der Hammer,was die so schreiben....:vik:


Der  STF  |rolleyes


----------



## Tooommy (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Moin Moin,

habe heute meine zweite Rolle erhalten direkt aus Japan. am 30.01.07 bestellt und am 05.02.07 erhalten!!  Super schnelle Lieferung von Ginrinpeche!! Hut ab

Von Zollgebühren über haupt nichts!!! Ware habe ich nur entgegengenommen.  Vielleicht folgt noch was im Nachgang von den Zollbehörden aber das glaube ich nicht. Ist wohl so durchgerutscht.

Also ich kann den Direktkauf in Japan oder Ausland nur Empfehlen.


Das wird bestimmt nicht der letzte Kauf sein auch wenn noch Einfuhrzoll usw. normal drauf kommt.


----------



## Loup de mer (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> ...Okay die hier bei uns angebotene Rolle hat ein CE-Zertifikat,deswegen denke ich mal wird sie hier mit einem A am Ende gehandelt.
> Bei genauer Betrachtung der Daten beider Länder stellt man
> schnell fest es gibt abweichungen im Gesamtgewicht.
> Die DDM war Weltweit eher auf dem Markt als ihre japanische
> ...


 


Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> ...Das beste daran,sie bieten das Japan Modell als das für den Europa Markt produzierte an,d.h. die 4000 HP-A ist die CE - zertifizierte Rolle,angeboten wird aber die 4000 HP.
> Auch die angaben weichen vollkommen ab,die japanische
> Rolle 4000HP mißt in ft=feet,die Weltweite in m=metric=meter.
> Schon toll was die einem so verkaufen wollen...


 
Muss ich das nun so verstehen, dass die japanische 4000HP zwar technisch besser ist, aber:

A. nicht nach CE-Norm zertifiziert ist? (wäre mir egal)
B. in feet und nicht in Metern misst? (wäre Mist)

Und noch was: Wer kann was mit der überall zu findenden Angabe der Motorkraft von 43kg/cm anfangen. Das ist doch keine Maßeinheit - bzw. was soll das angeben|kopfkrat! Evtl. ein Übersetzungsfehler - oder mit 43kg*cm ein "Drehmoment", also ca. 4,3Nm?

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Muss ich das nun so verstehen, dass die japanische 4000HP zwar technisch besser ist, aber:
> 
> A. nicht nach CE-Norm zertifiziert ist? (wäre mir egal)
> B. in feet und nicht in Metern misst? (wäre Mist)
> ...




Hallo Thomas,

A. ist richtig,die aus Japan ist nicht zertifiziert.
B. in feet mißt sie,aber es gibt auch Modelle ,wo man umschalten kann,deren genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich leider nicht.

Wegen dem Rest und der Messung in feet/metern erkundige ich mich mal und gebe hier bescheid.


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Tooommy schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> habe heute meine zweite Rolle erhalten direkt aus Japan. am 30.01.07 bestellt und am 05.02.07 erhalten!!  Super schnelle Lieferung von Ginrinpeche!! Hut ab
> 
> ...





Hi,

schön zu hören,aber mal so nebenbei,weil wir hier grad das
Thema haben,in was mißt die Rolle aus Japan ???
in feet oder läßt sie sich umstellen auf meter ????
Denn da sie für den Inlandsmarkt gemacht wurde,sollte sie 
eigentlich nur in feet messen.


Der  STF  #6


----------



## Loup de mer (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> ... in feet mißt sie,aber es gibt auch Modelle ,wo man umschalten kann,deren genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich leider nicht.
> 
> Wegen dem Rest und der Messung in feet/metern erkundige ich mich mal und gebe hier bescheid...


 
ich danke dir #h!

Vielleicht könnten ja auch die anderen "Direktimporteure" mal mitteilen, ob ihre Dendou Maru`s in feet oder Metern messen #y?

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Tooommy (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

In Meter !

Denn wenn man die Messschnur (von 10m, liegt bei) aufspult zum Schluss zeigt die Dendou maru 10 an also misst Sie in Meter.

Schnurfassung 770m von Hemmingway Dynema Professional 0,20 /  Nur mal so am Rande


----------



## fjordbutt (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

hat jemand ne ahnung was mit dem ebayshop von ginrinpeche los ist?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> hat jemand ne ahnung was mit dem ebayshop von ginrinpeche los ist?


Steht doch groß und breit im Shop:
Wegen zu hoher Nachfrage und wegen Messe bis zum 17. Februar voraussichtlich geschlossen!


----------



## Ostfriese (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Hallo.
Es währe interesant zu erfahren ob jemand diese Rolle in Japan schon bestellt hat.Wie ist es dann mit den einfuhrbestimmungen?
Muß man in Deutschland noch Steuern für  diese Rolle bezahlen und wenn, wie viel macht das aus.
meldet euch 
Schöne Grüße
Bernd V.


----------



## Tooommy (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Hallo Ostfriese#

Siehe in den Berichten, ich habe auch so eine Rolle in Japan bestelt und bin zufrieden.

Ich habe kein Einführzoll von 19% bezahlt. meine Sendung ist wohl so durchgerutscht. Glück muß man haben.


----------



## fjordbutt (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Tooommy schrieb:


> Glück muß man haben.



jap das muss man wohl....

ich bin grade rein. war heute beim zuständigen zollamt (echt richtig flink und spritzig die jungs#d ) das einzigst positive ist, dass sie 24std geöffnet haben. war ne satte stunde alleiniger kunde von drei beamten...ich muss schon sagen die haben voll den durchblick...

nun zum wesentlichen ich habe heute meine 3000H abholen dürfen, am 26.01. bestellt für 220,12€ und dann schnell über paypal bezahlt. das machte dann heute noch 3,7% zoll zu der summe und von dieser dann noch 19% von unserem lieblingssteuersatz... 

machte insg: 271,63€

jetzt noch ne neue kurbel oder nen knauf bei shimano bestellt und die rolle ist richtig geil:k 

leider darf ich sie erst im juni am nordkapp testen:c


----------



## WalKo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

>Edit<
Stelle gerade fest, das ich das im falschen Thread gepostet habe.
Das kommt davon wenn man gleichzeitig mehrere Seiten offen hat.  

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## vaaberg (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

:vik:

Da bekommt ein alter Krieger richtig Glücksgefühle : Rolle in Japan gekauft und der Zoll hats verpennt - richtig was gespart.

Die zweite Rolle flutschte denen auch durch und am nächsten Tag 1000m geflochtene vom feinsten aus USA ist auch zollmässig ne Fehlgeburt gewesen. 
Da lässt einen ja die schlappe Rentenerhöhung kalt.:m

*Hat etwa jemand wieder was von GINRINPECHE gehört oder gesehen - der hat wohl seinen Laden verscherbelt.*


----------



## serviola (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Der heisst jetzt Fujiyama tackle. Habe gerade eine Daiwa Seaborg MT dort laufen. Lieder ist der Kurs nicht mehr so der Knaller, aber besser überhaupt als garnicht, zumal das edle Teil in EU nicht zu kriegen ist, ausser Direktimporte.
Lohnt sich immer noch.


----------



## Student (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten ja auch die anderen "Direktimporteure" mal mitteilen, ob ihre Dendou Maru`s in feet oder Metern messen #y?



Nur zur grundlegenden Information: Die Maßeinheit "Feet" ist m.W.n. nirgendwo in Japan in Gebrauch, von daher ergibt es keinen Sinn, diese extra für JDMs einzuführen...

Mfg

Student


----------



## sprotte81 (28. April 2010)

*AW: SHIMANO - DENDOU-MAROU 4000HP/HP-A,für Elektrorollen Fetischisten !!!!!*

Hallo@all bin am Überlegen mir diese Rolle rolle in  Japan zu Bestellen nur leider kann ich sie im besagten Shop nicht finden:c Was mich auch noch Brennend interessiert wie das mit dem Display der Rolle ist,sind da auch diese Japanischen Zeichen drauf oder kann man das auch Umstelle? Und  misst das gute Teil wirklich in Meter. Bitte helft mir etwas bei meiner Entscheidung also pro und kontra zum Japan kauf und eventuell ein Shop der die Rolle noch im Angebot hat. Ich weis das Thema hier ist schon etwas Älter,aber vielleicht liest ja noch jemand mit. M.f.g


----------

